# Viewing Platform



## Kaiser Canvas (21. Jun 2007)

Hi,
kann man die Viewing Platform auf der x,y,z, achse Bewegen ohne darauf einzugehn dass sie möglicherweiße rotiert ist.
Also in der Praxis: wenn mann wie bei einem Ego-Shooter nach oben schaut, soll man trotzdem wenn man mit den Pfeiltasten läuft gerade aus laufen und nicht in Richtung der Kamera Position.
Oder wie kann man des sonst machn?


----------



## Gast (24. Jun 2007)

oder kann mann die ViewingPlatform im Universum versetzten ohne dabei von der Position aus zu rechnen wo sie sich gerade befindet. Also von der Koordinate (0,0,0) im Universum verschieben.?


----------



## merlin2 (24. Jun 2007)

Man kann theoretisch die Rotation in ein Transform3D-Objekt speichern, ein neues Transform3D-Objekt mit der Verschiebung erzeugen, dieses für ViewPlatformTransform als Transformation einsetzen und dann das Transform3D-Objekt der ViewPlatform mit dem ersten Transform3D multiplizieren (Transform3D.mul()). Das glaube ich zumindest.


----------

